
Scientific Speed Reading: How to Read 300% Faster in 20 Minutes - ALee
https://medium.com/@timferriss/scientific-speed-reading-how-to-read-300-faster-in-20-minutes-55f36e4c2cbd
======
noobly
IME, speed reading is great in the domains where it’s applicable without
substantial detriment to comprehension (as in the case of pamphlets,
instruction manuals, a first skim of material, etc). What gets my jimmies in a
knot is the ‘productivity gurus’ who open up a book and treat finishing it (as
quickly as possible of course) as the primary goal. Your primary goal should
be to gleam as much as possible from the text, regardless of speed, and I
think there is much to be missed at 6 pages a second (arguably, this could
also originate from me being a poor speed reader, despite believing in it
firmly previously). Mortimer Adler addresses this and more well in his book
“How to Read a Book”[0].

[0]: A summary of the algorithm can be found here:
[https://pastebin.com/wGFMM1pZ](https://pastebin.com/wGFMM1pZ)

------
nugi
Reading faster than conscious comprehension, described here, is just skimming.
While many claim to increase reading speed this way, it itself is not a
comprehensive reading method.

This Tim Ferris crap is like geek oprah.

